# Extending visitors visa.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

My wife's visa is about to expire in a month. She has started a job this week, but as you all know , it may sometimes take a while to get a residency visa.

I read that her visitors visa can be extended by a month for 625dhs. Where does she go to do this, and is it a "easy" process. What are our options?

All help will be appreciated here.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Just read up a bit and i am a bit worried. We've been here 2 months now. It seems that a visit visa is only valid for 2 months( my employer sorted out our visas and said her visa is valid for 3 months ) then you have to extend for another 30 days .... And after that you need to renew your visa. 

I have read about there being an option to renew the visa without leaving the UAE. We only need about a 45 days, while my wife's employer sorts out her visa. This sounds like the perfect way to do it. except for the 1100 dhs fee..

I have also read about a visa run. This really worries me. As i understand it one has to go to the Oman border, get a visa for oman. Enter oman, and then get a visa again for dubai? Were South African. How do we know shell get a visa for dubai once in Oman? I won't need one, cause i've got my residency visa. But I am worried about my wife.

Am I stressing out over nothing? I wish I found out about these things earlier.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Rules are changing regarding visit Visa. See this article Khaleej Times Online - New visa rules come into effect


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Just read up a bit and i am a bit worried. We've been here 2 months now. It seems that a visit visa is only valid for 2 months( my employer sorted out our visas and said her visa is valid for 3 months ) then you have to extend for another 30 days .... And after that you need to renew your visa.
> 
> I have read about there being an option to renew the visa without leaving the UAE. We only need about a 45 days, while my wife's employer sorts out her visa. This sounds like the perfect way to do it. except for the 1100 dhs fee..
> 
> ...


From August 1st, you will not be able to do visa runs anymore. Visa run is additionally only an option for nationalities who are eligible for a visit visa at the airport. I believe that for South Africa, you would need to obtain a visa before travelling to Dubai, hence in order to get a new visa, your wife would need to fly back home and get it from there. As far as I am aware, it shouldn't take more than 1 week. Saying that, I believe however, as you have rightly said, that a visit visa can be renewed without the person having to leave Dubai. 

How come you didn't sponsor her to come to Dubai on a spouse visa? It would have been a lot easier. Saying that, I think that she ought to contact her current employer's PRO and seek advice. Ultimately, if she overstays her visa, there is a fine that is applied daily! Her employer should be able to assist and point her in the right direction. 

Best of luck! I hope your wife's visa gets sorted out soon.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> How come you didn't sponsor her to come to Dubai on a spouse visa? It would have been a lot easier. Saying that, I think that she ought to contact her current employer's PRO and seek advice. Ultimately, if she overstays her visa, there is a fine that is applied daily! Her employer should be able to assist and point her in the right direction.


Thank you for the advice Maz25. We came here together , me on an employment visa and her on a visit visa. The company I work for took care of it. Wasn't aware that their was another way. I do not want to sponsor her on my residency, as her employer said she would then not be eligible for any of the allowances she's getting. Don't know much about that, but my boss confirmed that that happens...

Hari. Surely that article is more applicable for new visa applications?

Where do i go from here? who do I phone? Where do I go?


----------

